

Greasemonkey script: sort the Hacker News homepage - dionidium
http://dionidium.com/projects/greasemonkey/hnsort.user.js

======
scrollinondubs
nice. i did a web-based version a few weeks back found here:
<http://hnsort.com> I'm happy to link to your script on that site if you like

~~~
dionidium
Your site was my inspiration.

~~~
scrollinondubs
cool. linked in the footer of hnsort.com

------
spydez
Sadly, it nukes the "show 5 new items at bottom of main page" that the HN
Toolkit gives me...

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

~~~
dionidium
Your comment confuses me. I installed the "HN Toolkit", but it doesn't "show 5
new items at bottom of main page"; it shows the last 30 new links to the right
of the normal homepage content.

Anyway, you might want to try installing again. I updated the script to play
nicely. (I didn't test any of the other features that the Toolkit provides,
however.)

~~~
spydez
Ah. Apparently my HN Toolkit is old...

Thanks for the update.

------
ScottWhigham
Linking to a .js file and asking/expecting us to install without reviewing the
source is optimistic at best. Why not drop this at <http://userscripts.org>
and link to that page?

And WTF hasn't anyone said this in the past 3 hrs already?

~~~
sielskr
_Linking to a .js file and asking/expecting us to install without reviewing
the source is optimistic at best. . . .

And WTF hasn't anyone said this in the past 3 hrs already?_

You were too hasty with the WTF.

Unless he or she is extremely sleep-deprived or something, any programmer can
figure out how to review the source code in the .js file before installing.

------
travisjeffery
Awesome. Thanks a lot!

------
devin
Cool. Thanks.

